# TERA Rising - Online RPG = Stuck Problem



## Eroath (Jul 13, 2013)

I'm playing this game called TERA Rising which is an onlin RPG and I got a serious problem...
I got stuck near the sea on Velika City. I was walking when suddenly I can't see anything except TERA's big sun under my feet. It's like I'm floating... the only thing I can do is jump and then lose HP but it's not enough for me to die and ressurect on Velika City Ressurection Point. I've tried the Unstuck option but it doesn't work. I have no teleporting scrolls so what can I do?
More Info:
Castanic Sourcerer on lvl15


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

I don't recall the exact function, but there's an option to teleport back to the nearest encampment (I don't think it's the unstuck feature, either). I'd log in to check, but I haven't patched it recently and it appears the updates are going to be in the multiple hour range.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

Not familiar with TERA Rising, generally though, check if you can contact another player ingame or whether you see the usual server messages - if you can't/don't, then you'll probably need to go through online support processes.


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

Just logged in to check, and I guess it is the unstuck option in the System menu that I was thinking about. It doesn't pop up a message asking you if you want to teleport to an encampment?

If it doesn't work, then your only other option is going to be online support, as satrow said.


----------

